# Lễ 30/4 Sắp Tới Chị Em Nghỉ Thế Nào? Có Chỗ Nào Du Lịch Hay Hay Chỉ Mình Với



## lienkinh (7 Tháng tư 2015)

Sắp tới thấy báo chí nói được nghỉ 6 ngày mà em vẫn chưa tìm ra nơi nào đi chơi và du lịch. Chị em có nơi nào hay hay chỉ sẻ cùng em với. Dịp này nghĩ dài mà không biết đi đâu cả


----------



## ThuyDung (7 Tháng tư 2015)

Các chị em thích nhỉ, mình thì làm tư nhân nên không được nghỉ dài ngày thế, vẫn phải đi làm như thường. Cũng muốn đi đâu đó có biển cho mát nè


----------



## bichtram (7 Tháng tư 2015)

Đi cái nào gần gần ák. Lễ đi xa thấy vé máy bay mắc quá trời luôn x-(


----------



## tuxinh (7 Tháng tư 2015)

Đang đi tính bình ba, có ai đi chưa  chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với


----------



## LyThin (7 Tháng tư 2015)

lienkinh đã viết:


> Sắp tới thấy báo chí nói được nghỉ 6 ngày mà em vẫn chưa tìm ra nơi nào đi chơi và du lịch. Chị em có nơi nào hay hay chỉ sẻ cùng em với. Dịp này nghĩ dài mà không biết đi đâu cả


Lễ này thì mình lại đang tìm chỗ nào làm đẹp đi du lịch, còn 3 tuần nữa tới lễ mà thấy xí quá x-(


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (8 Tháng tư 2015)

tuxinh đã viết:


> Đang đi tính bình ba, có ai đi chưa  chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với


Mình cũng thích đi nha trang lắm, không biết giá tuor dịp này có cao không nhỉ?


----------



## metam (8 Tháng tư 2015)

ThuyDung đã viết:


> Các chị em thích nhỉ, mình thì làm tư nhân nên không được nghỉ dài ngày thế, vẫn phải đi làm như thường. Cũng muốn đi đâu đó có biển cho mát nè


Giống mình quà, cũng tính đi đâu đó gần gần như Phú Quốc hoặc Nha Trang, mình mê đi biển lắm mà chưa biết nên đi đâu


----------



## quynhngoc (8 Tháng tư 2015)

30/4 này không biết có được đi không, đang sợ phải nằm chết dí ở nhà đây. bùn quá.


----------



## NetDepViet (8 Tháng tư 2015)

Có điều kiện thì đi nước ngoài chơi, không thì đi trong nước. Thế thôi ;


----------



## metam (8 Tháng tư 2015)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Có điều kiện thì đi nước ngoài chơi, không thì đi trong nước. Thế thôi ;


Quan trọng là chỗ nào đẹp mà rẻ í chứ,


----------



## quynhngoc (8 Tháng tư 2015)

Hi, em còn xem lịch nghỉ và kinh phí thế nào đây. Đang tính đi làm đẹp mà còn đi du lịch nữa là rỗng túi luôn :">


----------



## ThuyDung (9 Tháng tư 2015)

Dịp lễ thấy giảm giá nhìu mà, lấy tiền giảm giá đi du lịch


----------



## bichtram (9 Tháng tư 2015)

Có chỗ nào giảm chia sẻ với mọi người, cũng đang tìm chỗ làm đẹp để đi chơi 30/4 nè


----------



## sieuthivimart. (9 Tháng tư 2015)

Em cũng muốn đi cơ mà ngân sách hạn hẹp quá


----------



## tuxinh (9 Tháng tư 2015)

Kiếm cái nào khuyến mãi thui, dịp này em thấy các loại hình dịch vụ làm đẹp cũng như du lịch đều khuyến mãi á.


----------



## LyThin (9 Tháng tư 2015)

sieuthivimart. đã viết:


> Em cũng muốn đi cơ mà ngân sách hạn hẹp quá


Cùng tâm trạng, dịp này thấy làm đẹp rẻ nhưng du lịch thì mắc sao mà bù qua đủ tiền làm đẹp và đi chơi đây L-)


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (9 Tháng tư 2015)

quynhngoc đã viết:


> 30/4 này không biết có được đi không, đang sợ phải nằm chết dí ở nhà đây. bùn quá.


Công ty mình thì chưa có lịch nghĩ nữa nhưng chắc cũng sẽ đi đâu đó, cũng mê đi biển nhưng da mình không được tươi khỏe lại còn nhiều lông nữa nên dù thích đi Nha Trang nhưng vân cảm thấy hơi ngại đi biển hic :-&


----------



## BichLuynh (9 Tháng tư 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Công ty mình thì chưa có lịch nghĩ nữa nhưng chắc cũng sẽ đi đâu đó, cũng mê đi biển nhưng da mình không được tươi khỏe lại còn nhiều lông nữa nên dù thích đi Nha Trang nhưng vân cảm thấy hơi ngại đi biển hic :-&


Yên tâm đi bạn, chăm sóc da ở nhà thì lâu chứ chăm sóc da ở thẩm mỹ viện thì okie lắm, cả vấn đề violong cũng hok phải bận tâm, Lễ này nhiều nơi giảm giá ưu đãi cho khách hàng. Chỗ mình đang làm là TM Xuân Trường đang giảm giá 40% chăm sóc da và 35% triệt lông, phù hợp với bạn đó L-)
thammyxuantruong. com/uu-dai/179-da-khoe-don-he-xinh-tuoi.html


----------



## quynhngoc (9 Tháng tư 2015)

Triệt lông giờ nhiều công nghệ mới đẹp nhỉ, giá cũng mềm nữa, nếu đi du lịch biển càng nên làm sạch mấy cái này chứ ko ngại lắm


----------



## NemChuaOtDo (9 Tháng tư 2015)

Vừa đẹp vừa rẻ thì tốt quá rồi!


----------



## NetDepViet (10 Tháng tư 2015)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Yên tâm đi bạn, chăm sóc da ở nhà thì lâu chứ chăm sóc da ở thẩm mỹ viện thì okie lắm, cả vấn đề violong cũng hok phải bận tâm, Lễ này nhiều nơi giảm giá ưu đãi cho khách hàng. Chỗ mình đang làm là TM Xuân Trường đang giảm giá 40% chăm sóc da và 35% triệt lông, phù hợp với bạn đó L-)
> thammyxuantruong. com/uu-dai/179-da-khoe-don-he-xinh-tuoi.html


Xuân Trường chuyên gia chăm sóc mấy cái này nè, mình thấy chỗ này khang trang rộng rãi đẹp đẽ, có cả chỗ để xe hơi nữa. Nhiều dịch vụ chu đáo lắm luôn.


----------



## metam (10 Tháng tư 2015)

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Yên tâm đi bạn, chăm sóc da ở nhà thì lâu chứ chăm sóc da ở thẩm mỹ viện thì okie lắm, cả vấn đề violong cũng hok phải bận tâm, Lễ này nhiều nơi giảm giá ưu đãi cho khách hàng. Chỗ mình đang làm là TM Xuân Trường đang giảm giá 40% chăm sóc da và 35% triệt lông, phù hợp với bạn đó L-)
> thammyxuantruong. com/uu-dai/179-da-khoe-don-he-xinh-tuoi.html


Mấy dịch vụ chăm sóc da bên Xuân Trường uy tín lắm nè, chị mình cũng làm ở đây. Nhiều người nổi tiếng làm thấy quảng cáo trên báo chí quá trời.


----------



## LyThin (10 Tháng tư 2015)

Thấy trên báo cũng có đăng, đang tìm hiểu, hy vọng là có thể đi nha trang


----------



## tuxinh (10 Tháng tư 2015)

Đi cam ranh đi, em thích đi bình ba lắm mà chưa đi được. hic, chị em nào đi làm tua đi chung với nhau đi, hè này chưa có biết đi đâu cả.


----------



## ThuyDung (13 Tháng tư 2015)

Đi chung thì làm đẹp chung rùi đi ha


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (13 Tháng tư 2015)

Em đi gần thồi mà chưa có kế hoạc xong nữa.


----------



## kukaky331 (23 Tháng tư 2015)

metam đã viết:


> Giống mình quà, cũng tính đi đâu đó gần gần như Phú Quốc hoặc Nha Trang, mình mê đi biển lắm mà chưa biết nên đi đâu


biể dà năng củng dep lắm ak ci


----------



## Tố Uyên (25 Tháng tư 2015)

Chủ topic ở đâu vậy, đi ĐN, ko đi máy bày thì tàu hoặc oto


----------



## kukaky331 (26 Tháng tư 2015)

E đu với e mun di đà năng


----------

